# Do you think purple is gender neutral?



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

I have a boy, and have been pondering this question since he was born. Not lavendar, but a dark purple. I see it everywhere as a g/n colour, but I'm still getting my head around the idea. I used to think of pink and purple as the only strictly girly colours, though I do love pink on a man.

We've been trying to go the g/n route entirely, but I'm really tired of explaining that orange/green/yellow/red outfits that Liam wears are OK for a boy to have on.

So given the fact that the assumption is that he's a girl, even if in navy and grey, I'm not sure how purple is going to work?

Any thoughts?


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

My son wears purple all the time. I think it is gender neutral and a very beautiful color.









Edit to add: My boy can be wearing the most boyish outfit in the world and people will still ask me if he's a boy or a girl. They say its cause his hair is so thick and he has such a pretty face.







: He looks all boy to me. I guess people are just silly.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I have 2 boys in diapers. I have a wonderful eggplant RB cover. And I have the Monet's Garden from BaaBaaBottoms which doesn't look girly at all. And I have a Mosiac Moon that is several shades of purple.

I don't think that they look girlish at all.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

My daughter can have a pink sweater, pink pants, pink shoes and people are still like "awe, what a cute little fella" just cuz she has short peach fuzzy hair (she's two :LOL )

My son wears purple. My dh has a purple shirt (Mr. Man) so I think purple is GN.

HTH


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

We love purple here too, even lavender sometimes. I love eggplant on my ds.


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

I absolutely refuse to give up purple! Especially for diaper covers and diapers. I can't have pink, but I'm keeping purple.









My boys dress like boys. There's nothing gender neutral about their clothes. And I can't tell you the number of times we've heard, "Oh, what a pretty little girl!" I had a wonderful solution to this problem, but my husband forbade me from teaching the boys to say it.









*sigh* We were at a birthday party several weeks ago. A woman kept calling my toddler a little girl. My husband corrected her 3 TIMES, and the idiot woman still kept calling him a girl.







Okay, I'm done with my OT rant now.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Depends on the shade, I have some green/purple yarn that I dyed for a pair of pants for a trade and it turned out beautiful, but the yarn was too thick for pants (just the type of yarn) so I am using it to do the wooly wonders class (bulky yarn soaker) and I will for sure let my DS wear it! My DH is a freak about 'boy' things/colors but you know what I let him wear red, and blue, so purple is just mixing it up


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Lilac no, purple absolutely yes. Those mothers of girls can't have ALL the colors for themselves! My little boy looks smashing in his fuz eggplant cover. It's my favorite.


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

Any shade of purple, violet, lavender, lilac and eggplant is happily put on my DS in this house-I'm a purple-loving mama!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Well, I would have said no way... but I am changing my views.







I got a violet Firefly diaper for Bret and while I think it is not the most "masculine" color, it is not quite as "girly" as I used to think. It is dark dark purple. I don't think I would put lavender on my boys... I do have some lavender wipes to compensate though.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Lighter shades, no. Darker shades, yes. I have a great blue lightweight wp cover that is seeged and snapped in dark purple. I love it.


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

I think purple is a gn color. Ds has nothing purple yet, but I just bought some pruple flannel for his new spring diapers. Purple is my favorite color, so he'll definitely be wearing it, lol!


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

I think Purple is quite a masculine color (which shouldn't stop you from putting your girls in it, too). Also, if a boy can wear light blue, why can't he wear light purple? ( lilac or lavender?) Mine does. Most people feel free to dress their girls in something "sporty" & I feel free to dress my boy in something "beautiful."

On the subject of people asking if he is a boy or girl, or thinking he is a girl, which happens sometimes, it doesn't bother me. I don't think it is insulting to him or a bad thing for him to be thought pretty or delicate from time to time. He has lovely features, long eyelashes, & a sweet smile.

Maybe when he is older or goes to school I will feel differently, but I hope not!








Maria


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Purple is my 2nd fave color so yes, Ian wore purples (all shades except for when you get into blends like magenta or fuschia...I'm just assuming those are variations of purple...I'm color challenged, lol). I also have lots of purples for the new baby.


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

My boys wear purple it is one of Zacha's fave colors.We even painted his ceiling purple.We do however live in Viking land so guys get away with purple here:LOL


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

LOVE Purple!!! Henry wears it proudly!! :LOL


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by sabrosina_
*I have a boy, and have been pondering this question since he was born. Not lavendar, but a dark purple. I see it everywhere as a g/n colour, but I'm still getting my head around the idea. I used to think of pink and purple as the only strictly girly colours, though I do love pink on a man.*
My son has worn purple many times...and he has also worn lavendar in his diapers (not sure if he has any clothes with lavendar...but I would be open to the idea LOL!)

Steph


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I think purple is definately gender neutral. I put my son in purple all the time!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

My manly ******* of a husband, whom would NEVER wear pink...wore a nice purple dress shirt to his dad's wedding in Feb


----------



## got_mama_milk? (May 31, 2003)

I think that Royal Purple/Grape/Dark are GN colors. I have some great boy prints with dark purple in them, and using Purple (even a lighter gray purple) has worked for DS a lot. I love purple on him.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh Indeed








I have too girls and even invented a new color "manly pink"
I love all shades of purple to be it is very royal looking


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes I do!


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

Definitely! My hub and big ds are "manly men." Big ds once blew his top because I'd put a <gasp> pink diaper liner in lil ds's diaper. Even with these 2 around, I put baby ds in purple from time to time and they're ok with it. This morning he wore a dark purple wool flannel cover to town, neither of them had a problem with it.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

I love dark people on my son!







We have a beautiful wool cover from Patchwork Pixie in eggplant and it is one of my favorites. We also have a natural help SOS serged in orchid, that I love. DS's favorite color is actually purple, so we are big fans.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

I love dark people on my son!
:LOL If that's not a whole other topic. :LOL


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Diapers are different than clothes around here. No problem with dark purple at all... and I have several dipes/covers with lighter purple. (Like an SP wool cover in lavender.)


----------



## debrajeanbrown (Feb 29, 2004)

I think it's gender neutral. But, DH isn't so hot for it, so I don't know that I'll be getting a lot of purples until we have a girl.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Dark purple should be fine.


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

Nodding in agreement re: dark purple!


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

I tried to get away with dark purple on my son. I LOVE purple!! But dh wouldn't stand for it. "Too girly," he said. Oh well.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Barney is purple, and he's definitely male!


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

My husband favorite color.(Big constuction worker!)


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

My thoughts are Purple light or dark yes.....now when you get into the pinkypurples like magenta and such, can't do it. Blue-ish purples are great, pink-ish purples get me yelled at by my husband.


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

Purple is great for us, too of all shades. We have a lilac Fuzzi Bunz & lilac DiaperBabies fleece cover. He also looks darling in a dark lilac/medium purple romper w/ batik stars & penguins on it.

The only things I consider really girly are along the lines of 'Barbie' pink, ruffly and pinky fucshia.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

YAY! I didn't buy those orchid serged SOS in vain! Liam can actually WEAR them!

Thanks everyone for the replies. I think I just needed to hear from the 'general' that I'm not the only one that thinks this way.

Happy diapering..


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm probably the wrong person to ask because I like to subvert the system by dressing my boy in mostly gender neutral and when he was a baby he wore lots of flowers and butterflies, pretty colors, etc... but I think purple is definitely GN.


----------

